# Best Base to Use?



## Mopie (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello, 
So I've been doing MP soap for about 6 months now, and am planning on selling at the farmer's market next summer. I use a glycerin and goat milk base normally, but is there a better base to use? I've contemplated oatmeal, shea butter, and honey before, but I dont want to get something I won't like! Is there any major differences between them or any that's best to use? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi Mopie. I don't do MP, but I have a soaping buddy who does and she won't use any brand except SFIC. Several suppliers sell it. If you're using Michaels or Hobby Lobby you may want to upgrade to SFIC. As for ingredients, I think you should try a few different ones until you find something you AND your customers would like.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 14, 2019)

I highly recommend the SFIC and Stephenson's brands. Crafters Choice is another good one, as are M&P soap bases from Essentials by Catalina. 
It's good to test different brands, so you and get the feel for what you prefer and what seems to work the best. You can choose bases with additives in them  such as goat milk, honey, oatmeal, shea butter, mango butter, etc.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 14, 2019)

SFIC hands down as a first choice. I saw recently that WSP has started carrying it as well as (I believe) Bramble Berry. Second choice for me is Elements Bath & Body/Essentials by Catalina.


----------



## Nanette (Jul 14, 2019)

Try all the bases--aloe, hemp, olive oil, shea and so on! You may find you like a lot more than youve tried. SFIC is a great brand.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 14, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Second choice for me is Elements Bath & Body


That's the only one I've tried. Really liked it. I used the No Sweat Clear and No Sweat White. No sweat.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 19, 2019)

I used SFIC exclusively for a few years then went to WSP DF bases since I could only get sfic at BB or BApoth and ship was killing me even in Cali. 
Know wsp now has it but I really like their DF line and have almost all the basic ones like goats, Shea, honey, clear, etc. Just no prescented ones.
My fav though is buttermilk or triple butter.


----------



## Hayla58 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mopie said:


> Hello,
> So I've been doing MP soap for about 6 months now, and am planning on selling at the farmer's market next summer. I use a glycerin and goat milk base normally, but is there a better base to use? I've contemplated oatmeal, shea butter, and honey before, but I dont want to get something I won't like! Is there any major differences between them or any that's best to use?
> Thanks in advance!


 Hi I use base from Bulk Apothecary . Either the natural Goats milk or Olive oil base.  Lathers wonderfully.
Joyfully,
Carolyn


----------



## Hayla58 (Jul 28, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hi Mopie. I don't do MP, but I have a soaping buddy who does and she won't use any brand except SFIC. Several suppliers sell it. If you're using Michaels or Hobby Lobby you may want to upgrade to SFIC. As for ingredients, I think you should try a few different ones until you find something you AND your customers would like.



Hi, I use bulk Apothecary. The natural goats milk and olive oil base have no parabens or sulphates  . I am particular about ingredients my soap base is made out of..  Organic is an option too, just be aware of the added expense.
Hope it helps..
Carolyn


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 28, 2019)

jenneelk said:


> I used SFIC exclusively for a few years then went to WSP DF bases since I could only get sfic at BB or BApoth and ship was killing me even in Cali.
> Know wsp now has it but I really like their DF line and have almost all the basic ones like goats, Shea, honey, clear, etc. Just no prescented ones.
> My fav though is buttermilk or triple butter.


Essentials by Catalina has very nice bases that they make in house. My daughter always purchased hers EBC which we could will call.


----------

